# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  مباراة الاهلي اخر مباراه مالم تبت لجنة الاستئناف في قضية المريخ

## فراس الشفيع

*حقك تلاوي وتقلعو
الموسم السابق افتعل الهلال مشكله في دوري المنحاز وقرر الانسحاب متضامنا مع نادي الامل العطبرواي بغد كسب المريخ شكواه ضد الامل وهلال كادقلي والتي نصب فيها كردنه نفسه وصي علي الامل وصنع بطولات وهميه بمساعدة الاتحاد ولجنة الرياضه بالمجلس الوطني واذرعه في امانة الشباب بالحزب الحاكم ولجان الجوديه وبموجبها تم اعفاء الهلال من العقوبات التي من المفترض ان تطاله 
المريخ ياساده الان لديه حق بطرف الاتحاد ولجنة الاستئناف وكذلك الاهلي مدني والدوري في خواتيمه والى الان لم تنظر اللجنه الموقره في استئناف الفريقين في عدم صحه مشاركه اللاعب شيبوب والي الان ادارة المريخ كما عودتنا دائما ان تلعب دور الارنب في كل مواجهاتها ضد الاتحاد لم نسمع تصريح او مطالبه من اي عضو من اعضاء مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ مطالبا بحقوق النادي التي سلبت منه وبمساعدة اتحاد كرة القدم 
ادارة نادي المريخ يجب عليها اتخاذ موقف حاسم وحازم ضد الاتحاد ولجانه المساعده التي اتت بمباركة نادي الهلال هذا الموسم لان صقور الهلال بالاتحاد لم تعجبهم بعض قرارات اللجان السابقه 
لو كنت رئيس لنادي المريخ لن العب اي مباراه بعد مباراة اهلي مدني مالم تبت لجنة الاستئناف في شكوي نادي المريخ والاهلي ضد اللاعب شيبوب 
كما فعل الهلال الموسم السابق يجب علي الاداره ان تفعل مثله واكتر لان المريخ لديه مشكل ويجب حله بعكس الهلال الموسم السابق الذي لم تكن له ناقه ولاجمل في كل الاحداث اللهم الا من باب متلقي الحجج 
حقوق المريخ يجب ان ناخذها بالقوه لن تاتي الينا حقوقا ونحن جلوس يااداره المريخ ولن يضيع حق خلفه مطالب 
تخريمه
القوي الماليه الضاربه والتي تتبرع من بالمليارات من اجل نقاط المباريات تتلقى الدعم من رئيس الحكومه مليار جنيه وبرضو قوه ماليه ونادي الشعب الاختشوا ماتو يلناس
وعشت يامريخ موفور القيم ناهض العزه خفاق العلم





*

----------


## النزير

*اهنيك يا فراس 
2222222
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

اهنيك يا فراس 
2222222



والله لو في الاداره اخرب عليهم الدوري ويمشوا يستلموه من مكتب صلاح احمد محمد صالح والرهيفه تنقد
*

----------


## استرلينى

*والله ده الشئ العملينا نفسيات ياخى لو المريخ بوظ ليهم الدورى والله اتحدى الاتحاد العام يعاقب المريخ 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

والله ده الشئ العملينا نفسيات ياخى لو المريخ بوظ ليهم الدورى والله اتحدى الاتحاد العام يعاقب المريخ 



الكره الان في ملعب ادارة المريخ ومن المفترض ان تفاجئهم بقرار زي ده وتخت ليهم العقده في المنشار ويبقوا رجال يعاقبوا المريخ 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*الهلال اخى فراس الموسم الماضى عرف يراوغ الاتحاد لانه يعرف تمام لايوجد راجل فى السودان يقدر ينزل الهلال للدرجه الثانيه عشان كده فعلوا مايحلو لهم 
*

----------


## استرلينى

*لذلك نتمنى من مجلس المريخ وقف المباريات مالم يبت فى الشكاوى بصوره حقيقيه وفيها عدل 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

لذلك نتمنى من مجلس المريخ وقف المباريات مالم يبت فى الشكاوى بصوره حقيقيه وفيها عدل 





حبيبنا استرليني نفسي اعرف كيف تفكر ادارة المريخ الاتحاد ده اكبر من المريخ ولا ماسكين عليهم ذله قرار صغير جدا مامحتاج لاجتماع او حتة تصريح من الامين العام ويشوف البيحصل شنو 
*

----------


## كدكول

*هههههه انت بتحلم جمال الوالي يعكر الجو ويزعل الحكومه يا راجل انسى
                        	*

----------


## golden

*اداريي المريخ رغم كل الظلم الذي يتعرض له  المريخ منذ بداية الموسم والهمبتة التي مارسها الزناطير بمعاونة الاتحاد .. والنقاط الحرام التي يتحصلو عليها مباراة تلو الاخرى برعاية حكام صلاح .رغم كل ذلك لم يحركوا ساكنا وكأن الأمر لا يعنيهم هؤلاء لا أمل يرتجى منهم في مواجهة لجان الاتحاد وسيستمر كل شي كما خطط مسبقا له حتى يحتفل الزناطير بالكاس في مباراتنا . لا حل ان استمر الوضع الا ان يثور الجمهور غضبا نحو الاتحاد العام ومنع اقامة اي مباراة للفريق في الدوري او الكاس .
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

هههههه انت بتحلم جمال الوالي يعكر الجو ويزعل الحكومه يا راجل انسى




ليه مايعكر صفو الاتحاد ومن قبل فعلها بامر الجمهور والان من الممكن ان يفعلها وبامر جمهور المريخ 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

اداريي المريخ رغم كل الظلم الذي يتعرض له  المريخ منذ بداية الموسم والهمبتة التي مارسها الزناطير بمعاونة الاتحاد .. والنقاط الحرام التي يتحصلو عليها مباراة تلو الاخرى برعاية حكام صلاح .رغم كل ذلك لم يحركوا ساكنا وكأن الأمر لا يعنيهم هؤلاء لا أمل يرتجى منهم في مواجهة لجان الاتحاد وسيستمر كل شي كما خطط مسبقا له حتى يحتفل الزناطير بالكاس في مباراتنا . لا حل ان استمر الوضع الا ان يثور الجمهور غضبا نحو الاتحاد العام ومنع اقامة اي مباراة للفريق في الدوري او الكاس .




من واجبنا كجمهور ان نقول كلمتنا وان نجبر ادارة النادي بفعل الشئ الصحيح ومصلحة النادي فوق الجميع علينا ان نحرك هذه القضيه ونطالب الاداره في الذهاب علي الاتجاه الذي نريده نحن جمهور نادي المريخ العظيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

هههههه انت بتحلم جمال الوالي يعكر الجو ويزعل الحكومه يا راجل انسى



ااااااااخ بس
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*ااتمني مرة واحدة فقط ان يقف مجلس المريخ وقفة قوية تجاه ما يحدث من فوضي واهانات للمريخ 

يعني شنو لو راح دوري او تروح مشاركة افريقية او عربية

اتمني من كل المواقع المريخية تبني مقترح التصدي للاتحاد وللجنة الحكام مهما كانت النتيجة

وقفة جماهيرية قوية تجبر المجلس علي الانصياع
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

ااتمني مرة واحدة فقط ان يقف مجلس المريخ وقفة قوية تجاه ما يحدث من فوضي واهانات للمريخ 

يعني شنو لو راح دوري او تروح مشاركة افريقية او عربية

اتمني من كل المواقع المريخية تبني مقترح التصدي للاتحاد وللجنة الحكام مهما كانت النتيجة

وقفة جماهيرية قوية تجبر المجلس علي الانصياع




نتمني ذلك ان الجمهور يضغط علي الاداره والاتحاد مابيقدر يعاقب المريخ 
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## sabry

*الاتحاد سيحسم القضيتين بعد نتائج المباريات القادمة يعني بعد ينحسم الدوري ويكون القرار ما مؤثر أو
تظهر قضية تانية للهلال فيتم تسوية القضيتين (بكري + شيبوب)
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sabry
					

الاتحاد سيحسم القضيتين بعد نتائج المباريات القادمة يعني بعد ينحسم الدوري ويكون القرار ما مؤثر أو
تظهر قضية تانية للهلال فيتم تسوية القضيتين (بكري + شيبوب)



فلذلك علي المريخ تصعيد القضيه بعدم لعب ماتبقي من مباريات 
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*عش عزيزا او مت كريما لا توحد عند مجلسنا الزي يهوي الانكسارات]
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*نومو قفا لا يوجد بين رجال مجلسكم أبو العائلة أو شاخور أو ماهل أو عبد الحميد أو خالد
رحمهم الله جميعاً
*

----------


## golden

*افادات د/مدثر خيري ل حواس وما تطرق له بخصوص القضية يبدو ان المجلس غير مهتم ولا يريد التحرك .... اعلام المريخ وللاسف صحيفة مثل الصدى توقف كتابها المتابعين من معظم الشعب الاحمر وجل الزناطير عن الكتابة حول القضية وحتى عضو المجلس مزمل واليوم يكتبون عن حسم الهليل للقب رسميا في حال فوزه على ذيله الامل بدل ان يذكروا الجميع ويوجهوا رسالة واضحة بأن لا حسم للقب الا بعد الفصل في قضية المريخ ! ما هذا الهوان تبا لهم.
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ما دامت الادارة غير جادة فى تحريك الشكوى داخليا وخارجيا فعلى الجمهور اجبار الادارة على التحرك وذلك بارسال الرسائل من خلال المباريات وتماريين الفريق والوسائط الاجتماعية
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*لو فاز المريخ اليوم بادن الله سيرفع نقاطه الى 74 نقطة والهلال طبعا فايز فايز سيرفع نقاطه الى 83 
يكون الفارق 9نقاط
قضية شيبوب فيها شكوتين (المريخ واهلى مدنى)وهى مضمونة بنسبة مية الميه الا يكون القانون اتغير
يعنى الفارق يبقي تلاتة نقاط فقط
امامنا مباراة ضد الهلال يمكن ان يكسبها المريخ
ادن جمهور المريخ عليه ايقاف مباراتى الاهلى والهلال بالقوة مالم نرى نتيجة الشكاوى
*

----------


## abuashruf

*الاتحاد لايستحق احترامه ولاسماع كلامه ولاالعمل بقراراته
لان بقاء الهلال فى الدرجة اللمتازة لوحده ادانة لايختلف فيها اثنان
انسوا جمال الوالى الداعم ويجب على الجمهور ان يكون قويا ويمنع اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى من اللعب 
البلد اصلا فوضى فى فوضى وما يحدث هده الايام يؤكد هدا الكلام
فرصة يجب ان نستغلها ليعرف مجدى ومعتصم انهم بقايا مزبلة
*

----------


## abuashruf

*بلد القانون فيها غائب لمادا نلتزم به ونظلم انفسنا وغيرنا فى معظم المواسم يفوز بالرشاوى والتحكيم ونحن ندعى المثالية فى بلد انتهت فيها الروح الجميلة والاخلاق الحسنة
علينا ان نثبت اننا اقوياء  لاننا متهمون بالضعف والجبن
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abuashruf
					

بلد القانون فيها غائب لمادا نلتزم به ونظلم انفسنا وغيرنا فى معظم المواسم يفوز بالرشاوى والتحكيم ونحن ندعى المثالية فى بلد انتهت فيها الروح الجميلة والاخلاق الحسنة
علينا ان نثبت اننا اقوياء  لاننا متهمون بالضعف والجبن



تسلم ياابواشرف  جيت فى اللحم الحى
اى والله بلد غائب فيها القانون والعدل غير موجود ابدا 
فساد يكحل العين جهارا نهارا  . . .
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اصبحنا فى زمن لا تصلح فيه المثالية ابدا 
لابد من العين بالعين والسن بالسن
لابد من مواقف قوية من الادارة اتجاة الاتحاد العام
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*اعلان تخويفى من ثوره الجماهير بايقاف مبارتى الاهلى شندى والهلال ضد المريخ على صحيفتى الصدى والزعيم سوف تجد الجماعه اجتمعوا وفصلو فى الشكوى
بعدين اتحادك كله مسافر مصر مع رئيس الفيفا فى الاتحاد الافريقى يصوروا معاه انسى تاخد حقك بالطرق السليمه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اتحاد طابعه الفوضى والتحيز الأعمى
ادارة المريخ طابعها الضعف والخوف السياسي
جماهير المريخ عليها التصدي للإدارة وإجبارها علي دحر الظلم
*

----------


## golden

*بعد الفوز على الاهلي مدني تبقت مباراتين فقط للفريق وحسم هذه القضية يعيد للفريق للمنافسة على اللقب بعد ده لو المجلس ما اتحرك تبقى مصيبة وجريمة في حق النادي
الهمبتة التي مارسها الزناطير بمعاونة عفن الاتحاد ستتكرر كثيرا اذا واصل المجلس الصمت
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*فالنعلنها ثوره وان نكتب عنها في كل المنتديات ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي نحن اقرب للجمهور من الاعلام ياشباب
*

----------

